# Latest News about Labor Ban



## stereo.11 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just want to ask about the latest buzz on labor ban. I'm currently working in a big chain of fitness club here in Abu Dhabi for about 1 year and 4 months. I am actually planning to transfer and work in Dubai with the same industry but of different company. I checked with MOL about this and they said that there will be a labor ban for an unlimited contract if I haven't crossed 2 years. According to my former colleague, if ever I'll transfer to another state e.g. Dubai, there'll be no ban. Whew! Now it got me confused. Can anybody help me? I would surely appreciate all comments. Thanks!


----------

